# Tourberichte



## Deleted 482522 (9. Februar 2020)

Ciao a tutti,

Ich habe bei der Konkurrenz ein paar Reiseberichte eingestellt; die helfen vielleicht die Wartezeit auf die nächste Saison ein bisschen zu verkürzen 
Hier mal die Links und ein paar Teaserbilder.

*Vom Hasli- ins Safiental







Vom Jura in die Auvergne und dann noch halb in die Alpen: 1, 2 und 3*






*Ein bisschen Rumgepurzle im Tessin*





Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
Tom


----------



## Deleted 482522 (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe festgestellt, das mein Inhaltsverzeichnis im Testbereich nur mit Login erreicht werden kann. Ich zügle es daher mal hierhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (31. Dezember 2021)

*Tourberichte von LeSaviesan alias drWalliser alias Biotom alias pacapona

Velo*
2021 [IT] Domodossola – Stresa: Link
2021 [CH][IT] St. Moritz – Venedig: Link (die weiteren Tage sind unten im Beitrag verlinkt)
2021 [CH][IT][FR] Savièse – Nizza: Link
2021 [CH] Mit den Kindern durchs Goms: Tag 1 und Tag 2
2021 [CH] Brünig – Altdorf: durch die Mitte der Schweiz: Link mit Links
2021 [CH][IT] Ein paar Tage in S-charl: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2021 [CH][IT] Zürich – Brig: Doppelalpencross: Link mit Links
2021 [CH] Mit dem Ordonnanzrad 05 vom Léman nach Zürich: Link

2020 [CH] Wallis – Jura: Pässe, Höger und ein Nebelmeer: Link
2020 [CH] Berner Oberland: auf der Via rough-stuffina: Link
2020 [CH] Vom Wallis ins Waadtland, den Badis nach Link
2020 [CH] Grimsel und Furka mit ein bisschen Geholper: Link
2020 [CH][IT] Disentis – Domodossola: ungeteert & ungefedert: Link
2020 [CH] Goldenpass gone rough stuff: Oberland - Léman: Link
2020 [FR] Im Velay und Vivarais, u.a. mit Via Fluvia: Link

2019 [CH][IT] 3 Tage Ticino: Pässe, Täler, Seen und Flüsse: Link
2019 [FR] Holprig auf dem Jakob nach Le Puy-en-Velay: Teil 1 , Teil 2 und Teil 3
2019 [CH] Hasliberg – Safiental auf steinigen Wegen: Link
2019 [CH] Im Berner Oberland: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2019 [CH][FR] Nach Ronchamp: Link

2018 [CH][FR] Im Winter durch den Jura nach Neuchâtel: Link
2018 [FR] Mit den Kindern im südlich-französischen Jura: Link
2018 [CH] Hügelige Pilgerfahrt nach Feldkirch: Link

2011 [CH-FR] Mit dem Kind im Jura (nur ein paar Bilder): Link


*Wandern*
2019 [CH] Mit den Kindern in die Bortelhütte: Link


*Tagestouren
2021 *Christ-Roi ǁ Tsalan d'Arbaz ǁ Jeizinen ǁ Bella Lui ǁ Standflue ǁ Combioula ǁ Jeur Brûlée ǁ Mont d'Orge ǁ Militärvelo ǁ Prabéhütte ǁ Les Rousses ǁ Prabé abends ǁ Pointe de Bellevue (Versuch) ǁ Frühling ǁ Blindentandem und Pointet ǁ Grand Bisse de Lens ǁ Les Rousses ǁ Prabé morgens ǁ Derborence (Tandem) ǁ Lötschberg ǁ (Sanetsch)-(Pointet)-Mayens de Conthey ǁ Ancien Château d'Ayent ǁ Pointet - Flore ǁ Foggenhorn ǁ Incron ǁ Sex Rouge de Savièse ǁ Pointe de la Tsevalire ǁ Prabé (schnell) ǁ Bella Tola ǁ Pic d'Artsinol ǁ Abschied vom Andale ǁ Prabé mit den Kindern ǁ Sex Riond ǁ Bulle-Savièse ǁ Cinque Terre ǁ Hüttlipanorama ǁ Prabé abends ǁ Schnidejoch ǁ Vallée de la Sionne ǁ Stumpjumper ǁ Crepon Blanc ǁ ǁ ǁ
*2020* Les Rousses - Bisse d'Ayent ǁ Vallée de la Sionne ǁ Ardève ǁ Val d'Hérens ǁ Randonne ǁ Mayens de My - Mayens de Conthey ǁ Les Rousses - Etang de Botyre ǁ Prabé frühmorgens ǁ Kindergraveln ǁ Pointet (Bergfrühling) ǁ Lac Bleu ǁ Sanetschpass via Glarey ǁ Mont Noble ǁ Grande-Garde - La Seya ǁ Prabé ǁ Sex Rouge ǁ Prabé im Nebel ǁ Kiental im Regen ǁ Winter an Dünden ǁ Col de la Forclaz ǁ Gorges de la Borgne ǁ Bisse du Torrent Neuf ǁ La Tsermetta (p.2453) ǁ Lodze - Etang de Trente Pas ǁ Prabé frühmorgens ǁ Binii ǁ La Pierre ǁ Illhorn ǁ Pointe de la Tsevalire ǁ Walliser Hochnebel ǁ Schneerunde nach Binii ǁ Pointet mit den Schneeschuhen ǁ Pas de Maimbré
*2019* Sex Rouge ǁ Etang de Trente Pas ǁ Pas de Cheville und Col des Essets


*Velo und Eisenbahn*
2017 [CH] Walliser Eisenbahnbeifang von diesem Frühling: Link
2016 [CH] Sion – Furka – Sion: Das Wallis mit Bahn, Poschi und Velo entdecken: Link
2015 [FR] Drei Tage im Dreieck Grenoble - Die - Gap: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2012 [FR][CH] Freigrafschäftlicher-burgundischer Frühlingsausflug: Link


*Eisenbahn und Landschaft*
2017 [CH] Zwischen Matterhorn und Léman: Link
2017 [CH] Ein bisschen Wallis und Berner Oberland: Link
2016 [CH][IT] Herbstfarben zwischen Sion und Sonogno: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2015 [CH] Viel Landschaft und ein paar Schiffe und Bähnchen im Lavaux: Link
2015 [CH] Mit der BLS in die Stockhornregion zum Wandern: Link
2015 [FR] Von Kathedralen und winterlichen Weiten: Kleine Tour d'Auvergne: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2014 [CH] Auf verschneiten schmalen Spuren: Wallis und Uri und Graubünden
2014 [FR] Zwei Tage im Walfisch: via Boën nach Laqueuille und von Laqueuille nach Eygurande und weiter zu den 1000 abwesenden Kühen
2013 [FR] Pilgerfahrt im Walfisch - 4 Tage Massif Central: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2011 [FR] Fahrt auf der Ligne des Cévennes und der Ligne des Causses: Link


----------



## drWalliser (23. März 2022)

*Tourberichte von drWalliser alias Biotom alias pacapona

Velo (Mehrtagestouren)*
2022 [CH][FR] Wallis – Côte d’Azur: Aravis, Vercors, Monges: Link
2022 [CH] Auf Schotter liegend durch die Ostschweizer Alpen: Link
2022 [FR] Le Puy-en-Velay – Rocamadour: Link
2022 [CH][FR] Genf – La Tour-du-Pin mit den Kindern (Via Rhona): Link
2022 [CH][D] Mittelländisch-voralpine Februarfahrt (St. Urban – Konstanz): Link

2021 [IT] Domodossola – Stresa: Link
2021 [CH][IT] St. Moritz – Venedig: Link (Live)
2021 [CH][IT][FR] Savièse – Nizza: Link (Live)
2021 [CH] Mit den Kindern durchs Goms: Tag 1 und Tag 2
2021 [CH] Brünig – Altdorf: durch die Mitte der Schweiz: Link mit Links
2021 [CH][IT] Ein paar Tage in S-charl: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2021 [CH][IT] Zürich – Brig: Doppelalpencross: Link mit Links
2021 [CH] Mit dem Ordonnanzrad 05 vom Léman nach Zürich: Link

2020 [CH] Wallis – Jura: Pässe, Höger und ein Nebelmeer: Link
2020 [CH] Berner Oberland: auf der Via rough-stuffina: Link
2020 [CH] Vom Wallis ins Waadtland, den Badis nach Link
2020 [CH] Grimsel und Furka mit ein bisschen Geholper: Link
2020 [CH][IT] Disentis – Domodossola: ungeteert & ungefedert: Link
2020 [CH] Goldenpass gone rough stuff: Oberland – Léman: Link
2020 [FR] Im Velay und Vivarais, u.a. mit Via Fluvia: Link

2019 [CH][IT] 3 Tage Ticino: Pässe, Täler, Seen und Flüsse: Link
2019 [FR] Holprig auf dem Jakob nach Le Puy-en-Velay: Teil 1 , Teil 2 und Teil 3
2019 [CH] Hasliberg – Safiental auf steinigen Wegen: Link
2019 [CH] Im Berner Oberland: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2019 [CH][FR] Nach Ronchamp: Link

2018 [CH][FR] Im Winter durch den Jura nach Neuchâtel: Link
2018 [FR] Mit den Kindern im südlich-französischen Jura: Link
2018 [CH] Hügelige Pilgerfahrt nach Feldkirch: Link

2011 [CH-FR] Mit dem Kind im Jura (nur ein paar Bilder): Link


*Wandern (Mehrtagestouren)*
2019 [CH] Mit den Kindern in die Bortelhütte: Link


*Tagestouren
2022* Mayens de Conthey ǁ Tsalan d'Arbaz ǁ Prabé im Schnee ǁ Sex du Pertuis* ǁ Val d'Hérens ǁ Prabé ǁ Prabé (Frühling) ǁ Etang de Trente Pas ǁ Prabé (schnell am Morgen) ǁ Tête du Portail* ǁ Tsalan d'Arbaz ǁ Genièvre ǁ Le Sublage* ǁ Grand Gouilles ǁ Pierre Avoi* ǁ Sex Rouge de Savièse ǁ Sasseneire* ǁ Schiermonnikoog ǁ Familien-Prabé ǁ Dent de Nendaz* ǁ Prabé (revidiertes Cutthie) ǁ Binii am Morgen ǁ Flore ǁ Prabé abends ǁ Schwarzhorn* ǁ La Brinta* ǁ Regen ǁ Ankunft X-E4 ǁ Lodze ǁ Herbst im Dorf ǁ Niesen° ǁ L'Arpille* ǁ Anniviers - Grand Bisse de Lens ǁ Hüttli ǁ Prabé ǁ Arbaz ǁ Schneefahrt ǁ 200'000 Hm
*2021 *Christ-Roi ǁ Tsalan d'Arbaz ǁ Jeizinen ǁ Bella Lui* ǁ Standflue ǁ Combioula ǁ Jeur Brûlée ǁ Mont d'Orge ǁ Militärvelo ǁ Prabéhütte ǁ Les Rousses ǁ Prabé abends ǁ Pointe de Bellevue (Versuch) ǁ Frühling ǁ Blindentandem und Pointet ǁ Grand Bisse de Lens ǁ Les Rousses ǁ Prabé morgens ǁ Derborence (Tandem) ǁ Lötschberg ǁ (Sanetsch)-(Pointet)-Mayens de Conthey ǁ Ancien Château d'Ayent ǁ Pointet - Flore ǁ Foggenhorn ǁ Incron ǁ Sex Rouge de Savièse* ǁ Pointe de la Tsevalire* ǁ Prabé (schnell) ǁ Bella Tola* ǁ Pic d'Artsinol* ǁ Abschied vom Andale ǁ Prabé mit den Kindern ǁ Sex Riond* ǁ Bulle-Savièse ǁ Cinque Terre ǁ Hüttlipanorama ǁ Prabé abends ǁ Schnidejoch ǁ Vallée de la Sionne ǁ Stumpjumper ǁ Crepon Blanc* - Mont Loéré* - Mont Rouge*
*2020* Les Rousses - Bisse d'Ayent ǁ Vallée de la Sionne ǁ Ardève ǁ Val d'Hérens ǁ Randonne ǁ Mayens de My - Mayens de Conthey ǁ Les Rousses - Etang de Botyre ǁ Prabé frühmorgens ǁ Kindergraveln ǁ Pointet (Bergfrühling) ǁ Lac Bleu ǁ Sanetschpass via Glarey ǁ Mont Noble* ǁ Grande-Garde* - La Seya* ǁ Prabé ǁ Sex Rouge* ǁ Prabé im Nebel ǁ Kiental im Regen ǁ Winter an Dünden ǁ Col de la Forclaz ǁ Gorges de la Borgne ǁ Bisse du Torrent Neuf ǁ La Tsermetta (p.2453) ǁ Lodze - Etang de Trente Pas ǁ Prabé frühmorgens ǁ Binii ǁ La Pierre ǁ Illhorn* ǁ Pointe de la Tsevalire ǁ Walliser Hochnebel ǁ Schneerunde nach Binii ǁ Pointet mit den Schneeschuhen ǁ Pas de Maimbré
*2019* Sex Rouge ǁ Etang de Trente Pas ǁ Pas de Cheville und Col des Essets
*Gipfel _by fair means_ (unmotorisiert rauf und runter von zu Hause aus). °Gleiches Prinzip, aber von Mülenen aus

*Velo und Eisenbahn*
2017 [CH] Walliser Eisenbahnbeifang von diesem Frühling: Link
2016 [CH] Sion – Furka – Sion: Das Wallis mit Bahn, Poschi und Velo entdecken: Link
2015 [FR] Drei Tage im Dreieck Grenoble - Die - Gap: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2012 [FR][CH] Freigrafschäftlicher-burgundischer Frühlingsausflug: Link


*Eisenbahn und Landschaft*
2017 [CH] Zwischen Matterhorn und Léman: Link
2017 [CH] Ein bisschen Wallis und Berner Oberland: Link
2016 [CH][IT] Herbstfarben zwischen Sion und Sonogno: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2015 [CH] Viel Landschaft und ein paar Schiffe und Bähnchen im Lavaux: Link
2015 [CH] Mit der BLS in die Stockhornregion zum Wandern: Link
2015 [FR] Von Kathedralen und winterlichen Weiten: Kleine Tour d'Auvergne: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2014 [CH] Auf verschneiten schmalen Spuren: Wallis und Uri und Graubünden
2014 [FR] Zwei Tage im Walfisch: via Boën nach Laqueuille und von Laqueuille nach Eygurande und weiter zu den 1000 abwesenden Kühen
2013 [FR] Pilgerfahrt im Walfisch - 4 Tage Massif Central: Teil 1 und Teil 2
2011 [FR] Fahrt auf der Ligne des Cévennes und der Ligne des Causses: Link


----------

